# Need a hand getting WINE to run MS Office without running out of memory.



## crazy pyro (Nov 8, 2009)

"Windows is low on memory. Save your work and close other programs before you continue working."
I'm getting this error when I try to open my DT coursework on my netbook.
Any ideas on how to fix this? I've got 1GB of RAM which should surely be enough to run publisher with a 19.5mb document open so I'm thinking that WINE's just not being given enough memory if that makes sense, looked through the options and there's no appreciable way to give it more though...
OS is Linux Mint


----------



## Zedicus (Nov 9, 2009)

ive heard it is an actual bug in wine.   things to try are different version of publisher. or maybe try it with crossover office or even cedega.

native alternatives do exist 
www.openoffice.org   supports basic formats and there are converters avaialble.
http://www.scribus.net/    more complete all in one solution.


----------



## xfire (Nov 11, 2009)

Which version of office are you trying to run?


----------

